# Nuevos mandos XTR 970



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

More bling, less weight, lighter wallet.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DIY??? Donde consigues la placa de fibra de carbon???

Sexy!!

Yo a lo que le traigo hambre en carbono son unos rines, pero de solo de pensar cuanto cuestan se me arruga todo lo arrugable.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

tienes la diferencia de peso del clamp de aluminio y una foto de la bike completa?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Limon said:


> tienes la diferencia de peso del clamp de aluminio y una foto de la bike completa?


La diferencia de la original son 20 gr, en la que traía, ya "tuneada" solo bajó 10 gr, por cierto, son de BK composites, no DIY, y en cuanto a rines de carbón, ahi si me la pensaría, por costo y la posibilidad de tronarlos con un buen trancazo.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Warp said:


> DIY??? Donde consigues la placa de fibra de carbon???
> 
> Sexy!!
> 
> Yo a lo que le traigo hambre en carbono son unos rines, pero de solo de pensar cuanto cuestan se me arruga todo lo arrugable.


De que estan de pocas, estan de pocas, peeero... $3,800dls por unos Fulcrum Red Carbon?!?!?! No gracias, mejor otra bici...


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> La diferencia de la original son 20 gr, en la que traía, ya "tuneada" solo bajó 10 gr, por cierto, son de BK composites, no DIY, y en cuanto a rines de carbón, ahi si me la pensaría, por costo y la posibilidad de tronarlos con un buen trancazo.


es horst link el cuadro? me recuerda la Racer X de Titanio que tenia, porque la vendi :madman: esta chida te sacaste un 10, cuanto pesa?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Limon said:


> es horst link el cuadro? me recuerda la Racer X de Titanio que tenia, porque la vendi :madman: esta chida te sacaste un 10, cuanto pesa?


Es single pivot, en Litespeed lo ponen como _"new twist in the single rocker design",_ y si se parece a la Racer y un poco mas a la Spark. En cuanto al peso, aunque no lo creas no la he pesado, pero de acuerdo a la hoja de cálculo, anda por los 8,500 a pesar de la pesadísima Nobby Nic Snakeskin 2.25 que traigo de delantera  
@Blatido para que pagar 3,800 por los Fulcrum, los DT XCR 1250 están en 2,500, aunque de todos modos es mucha lana.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

entre mas veo las mythic carbon mas quiero un set para mi X.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> @Blatido para que pagar 3,800 por los Fulcrum, los DT XCR 1250 están en 2,500, aunque de todos modos es mucha lana.


Ciertamente más baratos pero aún en el rango de una buena bici completa... en fin, no dejan de ser atractivos.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Limon said:


> entre mas veo las mythic carbon mas quiero un set para mi X.


Una foto para que te animes, las puedes pedir directo y si dices que tienes una "bikeshop" el precio es menor que el sugerido. Una mentirita blanca. Las mías si las pedí por medio de tienda.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Una foto para que te animes, las puedes pedir directo y si dices que tienes una "bikeshop" el precio es menor que el sugerido. Una mentirita blanca. Las mías si las pedí por medio de tienda.


tenias que poner esa foto :nono:  lo bueno es que si trabajo en una bike shop, pero nose si escojer ISIS o square taper(menos peso). tu cual tienes?


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Muy bonitos pero cuando los truenes con un buen hoyo, brinco o madrazo vas a ver. 
Yo no los compraría. Prefiero los Mavic crossmark (así se llaman?)


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

ISIS y la rigidez de las bielas si se alcanza a apreciar, por lo menos comparadas con la Extralite, usando el mismo eje Crank Bros.
En cuanto a los rines,sigo pensando que es mucha lana en una área de mucho riesgo, sobre todo si usas tu bici para algo mas que XC puro, por eso sigo con los DT normalitos, nada de carbón.


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Cuanto pesan las palancas competas con todo, incluyendo el eje isis?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

20lt said:


> Cuanto pesan las palancas competas con todo, incluyendo el eje isis?


Palancas, 311 gr, platos 105 gr, tornillería 28 gr. eje CB 180 gr = 624 gr


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Muy bonita Doc.....


----------

